# My Website and New Print Shop!



## Emma-Lee (Oct 31, 2006)

Hi folks!

Just wanted to share my photography website. 

It's www.StrippedMedia.com

Also I've decided to make some of my self portraits available for sale.

http://www.emma-lee.com/printshop.htm

Thanks for looking! :heart:

Emma-Lee


----------

